# Broken point or just a rock?



## acurasquirrel (Sep 26, 2016)

Found this while hunting in Chester County SC. Looks like it could be a point, but not sure.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2016)

I believe it is a artifact.


----------



## Duff (Sep 26, 2016)

Broken Point. I'm still trying to learn Id's but maybe a MM??? I'm sure more knowledgeable folks will chime in.

Look that place over good!!


----------



## mr otter (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like a broken point to me, maybe a plow chopped it up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm going for a quartz pressure flake, which can occur naturally without the assistance of man. But I'm no expert in this area, that's for sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2016)

It's been bifaced, has a defined centerline, and has a set of pressure flakes run down one side at least, so it is definitely an artifact. My best guess is a Morrow Mountain type II point with one ear and part of the left edge broken off by an impact fracture.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 26, 2016)

What NC said


----------

